# Show Off Your Nubian Babies



## GeorgiaBrownRIP (Oct 14, 2012)

I just really am in the mood to see some Nubians, and Boers if you want to go over to the Meat Market section to show off your Boers, too! Show off your little babies, BIG babies, Bucks, Does, Show Champions, just companions, anything! I just really want to see some other goats! Show off, be at the top! I wanna see em all!!


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

Luna and Lana


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

Luna Lana and lucky


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Sabrina- 1/4 nubian, but that's nubian, right?(;


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

oops missed one Nubian...Oh and a few fun ones lol


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Spritz and Titus


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Alice and a bunch of others. Sorry, I only have one Nubian!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

This is ginger and pepper.......









Pepper


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

My Nubian and mini-nubians. 

The big black and brown and white one with the roaning is nicknamed Pepper, reg. PB Nubian, name Patch of Pines Augite Tyme, by Acorn Acre's Crimson King and out of Quarter Mile Blazin' On. 

The little brown and moonspotted one is 5th or 6th generation mini Nubian, no papers on her but in my home-made pedigree her name is PhoenixDown Absinthe, by Zephyr Creek Stolichnaya out of MW's Kahlua. Almost forgot! She is polled. Also almost forgot: her dam had scar tissue in half her udder when I bought her, so she only milks on one half and I get just over a half gallon a day from her on half an udder. So I am hoping this little doeling ends up giving me a gallon or so by her second or third freshening.

The solid red one is a wether, Abbi's brother, and he is off to his new pet home (his new family named him "Red baron"). 

The white one is one of my homesteader dual purpose goats, by my mixed breed buck PhoenixDown Buckthorn (sired by ABGA Boer buck Motor City USA, out of a Nubian/Kiko mix doe) and out of the Am. Togg. doe Pass-Out-Acres Klara. She is for sale, but if she doesn't sell I will breed her this fall to see how she freshens. i aim for about 3/4 a gallon a day milk on my dual purpose does with enough meat to bone ratio to pass it on for meaty kids for the freezer and I think she has that, but won't know until she kids out.

I have a reservation on a cross early next year, PB nubians, so cross your fingers she has doelings!!! this would be out of SG Ain-Ash-Shams TB Pleoine 1*M by Alize the Way Forward *B


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Love the pics everybody 
Here is my goofy Daisy Mae  The funny thing is...if I pick it and give it to her...she doesn't want it


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Love the pics everybody
> Here is my goofy Daisy Mae  The funny thing is...if I pick it and give it to her...she doesn't want it


I know exactly what you mean!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol :d


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol..beautiful goats everyone : )


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

And this... there whole pen is filled with grass and dandelions... lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

LOL ^^ guess it's a sport


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## GeorgiaBrownRIP (Oct 14, 2012)

Love them all! Nubians AND non-nubians, even the non-goats! Thanks! Love them all!


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Here are some of my Nubians ranging from newborn to 5 months!


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

One Nubian and two Guernsey babies...


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

This is Jelly, whom we sold a couple weeks ago.


----------

